

Git smart: How we're using Git to track our source code - mqt
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1071-git-smart-how-were-using-git-to-track-our-source-code

======
pchristensen
Despite the 37s backlash, I think this was a good post. I had heard of lots of
hackers using Git but not any companies. The fact that a well known company
like 37s is using it gives it more credibility and exposure, which will help
get more users, which will provide more contributors, documenters, etc.

------
maw
"Branching and merging in git, though, are wonderfully, blissfully
straightforward."

That is a lie (or at best something like Stockholm Syndrome). Nothing in git
is straightforward, let alone blissfully so.

~~~
maw
Well, init and clone are straightforward -- the only porcelain that git
actually has, as far as I can tell.

------
justindz
Is there some kind of karma-grabbing contest to post everything that comes out
on a few key blogs before anyone else can?

~~~
justindz
Ew. Someone just posted a message about auto-scripting something like this.
Now I feel dirty and ashamed for suggesting it, even if they didn't get the
idea from me.

~~~
graywh
Don't worry, it's been suggested several times before. If someone is that
"needy" for karma, let them. I prefer to earn mine the old fashioned way.

